# Atlanta, GA Lumberjocks - a must-visit sawmill in downtown Atlanta!!!



## Planeman (Aug 9, 2008)

I thought I would let my fellow Lumberjocks in the Atlanta, Georgia area know I recently came back from my first visit to a GREAT local source of fine figured hardwood (maple, beech, hackberry, sweetgum, black walnut, tupelo, hickory etc.). Bobtail Critter Sawmill is a small sawmill that is dedicated to the needs of fine woodworkers. It is located in of all places the middle of downtown Atlanta, GA across the I-75/85 connector from Turner baseball stadium on what was Stuart Avenue (it has been re-named lately). Call the number below for specific driving instructions.

Bobtail Critter Sawmill specializes in the salvage of (sub)urban trees removed due to disease, storm damage or construction. Inventories change constantly, so there is no way to say precisely how much of what logs or lumber are available at any given time. It's best to e-mail or call to make an inquiry before visiting as the owner, Drew Leviton, is often out searching or obtaining new logs. Drew will saw to order if you ask. All wood is sawed to show the best figure in the wood which usually means quartersawing. He uses a Woodmizer LT40HDG24 portable bandsaw and can offer beautiful 8/4 (2" thick) natural edge slabs ideal for large tables as well as large blocks suitable for small and large turnings.

When I was there a week ago there were a number of 8/4 natural-edge maple slabs about 2 ½ feet wide and six to 8 feet long with a fantastic "spalted" figure throughout the wood. I was told there is a disease in the local maple trees that produces it. I'm saving my money for one of these!

If you live anywhere close to Atlanta, GA (U.S.A.) I strongly recommend you call and arrange a visit!

Contact: 
Drew B. Leviton
Phone: (404) 237-9184
Mobile number: (404) 444-8294
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: http://my.att.net/p/s/community.dll?ep=16&groupid=276980&ck=
In North Georgia, call Seven Beauties Farm at (706) 781-6616.

And I should say that I have NO connection to Bobtail Critter Sawmill in any way other than being a customer.

Rufus Carswell
Atlanta, GA


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Rufus, I see that you posted this a couple of years ago, but I'm still going to check it out. I'm only 50 miles from where his location is. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bobtailcritter (Jun 14, 2013)

Drew Leviton with Bobtail Critter Sawmill here.

Since the orginal posting above by Planeman, my contact data has changed to the following:

phone: 706-746-5017

cell: 404-444-8294

e-mail: [email protected]

website remains the same

Although I still work in the Atlanta area frequently, the downtown shop is no longer there.

I maintain my inventories of lumber and live edge slabs in Ellijay, Georgia, just up I-575 a bit from the Canton / Woodstock area.

Thanks.

Drew


----------

